# Who's from Marion



## Crest17cx (Jan 29, 2013)

It occured to me from seeing another thread posted by someone from Marion.... I'm curious, how many others are from or are close to Marion? I ask because I take my boat out quite often during the summer (mostly by myself) and may want to get to know a few members to invite along on occasion. Maybe put a little about yourself, boat/no boat, age, family, job, other interests besides fishing, etc. 

Sounds "funny" I know but nothing like that! I just would like to occasionally have a fishing buddy with common interests tag along and enjoy the sport and fishing from a boat (if they do not have one) .... still also like my "peace and quiet" on occasion as well.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Marion here. Boats in my signature.
Early 30s, job yep, family check.
Hunting, 3d archery shoots,


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

im from galion. 26 job searching no boat. like most sports. ive wondered if there was any places to go fish in marion if there is wondering where?


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Just quarry park. Isn't worth trying but does have nice views off the cliffs. I've done pretty good at powers up your way though


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

Part time Marion/Delaware, 32, no boat(per se), 1 daughter, employed (highly classified). I enjoy anything and everything outdoors as long as its with good company!


----------



## Crest17cx (Jan 29, 2013)

Guess I should have included by info: 40 yo. single dad w/ girlfriend who generally sunbaths on the boat while I fish a couple times a month. I have 2 boys fulltime during the school year and who live with their out-of-state mother during the summer. I work in IT field and besides fishing, enjoy hanging out with GF/family and occasionally play local and casino poker. Have a 2010 Crestliner 17 cx w/ 50P. I typically work 4x10's during the summer to have three day weekends to fish and enjoy life in the sun. Not a hunter.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Delaware, 36, 4 boys (7, 4, and twin 3's), no boat yet but looking, fish every chance I get no matter what the weather is, (I'll fish anywhere water and fish are in the same area) enjoy fishing, hunting deer, shooting at the range, fishing, golf, etc. You get the point. Usually fish alone as well so I know how you feel. Always looking for a fishing buddy! Always willing to go out and fish as long as I don't have kid duty! LOL

Edit: forgot to add I work in Columbus as a criminal defense investigator.

Mr. A

(2013)
SMB: 0 LMB: 0 
Catfish: 0 Bluegill: 0 
Other: 0


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm from Marion. Married with 2 adult sons.I'm 51 have a boat and canoe.I don't hunt but fish all year long. Hookset Harvey is my hero.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

31 or 32 years old? (don't feel like doing the math right now) Delaware. Trying to get boat rebuild done before spring tourneys start. '80 something Bass Tracker TX17. I fish Delaware and Alum fairly often. Occasionally O'Shaugnhessy. 3 boys ages 2, 8, and 9. I like hunting, hanging with the fam and getting out to hunt, recently strung out on PS3 Call of Duty BO2. Summer includes campfires, bbqs, game nights with some local friends and a few beers or whiskey. Fall is pretty much consumed with coaching my older kids football team 3 nights a week and sat. But still sneak out when I can.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Crest17cx (Jan 29, 2013)

Yeah, Quarry Park is scenic and a good place to take the family for a picnic but not much as far as fish. They stock Walleye in the spring but is usually tapped after a few weeks. Kildeer has a few decent back ponds/marshes (no boating) but never got a single bite at the reservoir during the 35+ hours in.

I docked and only fished Delaware last season.... did well with channels, few decent ones, a few that broke 20 & 30 lb test, and many, many dinks. Few large carp but only a couple decent bass and a few smalls. I generally favor cat fishing (good eats) but plan to learn more about crappie and musky fishing this season. 

With the renovation situation at Delaware, I plan to go to Clear Fork more (for musky) this year as well as Alum north of 36 for blues. Did some cast netting last year and plan to hone this skill this season. Any other decent places worth checking out within 30-45 minutes of Marion?


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

What are you looking for? I fish Blue Limestone quite a bit. Hard to catch them bass but if you put some work in they can be really worth it. The back 2 ponds are easier. One is full of dinks but there is something swimming around in it that is HUGE. Just don't know what kind of fish it is. Prob a carp but hoping its a catfish! The other pond is shallow and has more carp than you can count. Easy to see them, but I haven't tried to catch them yet! LOL

There are a couple of other parks that are good for gills and bass if you know where to look but this is a public forum, no sense in telling the world. Hit me up though, I'll take you there anytime!


Mr. A

(2013)
SMB: 0 LMB: 0 
Catfish: 0 Bluegill: 0 
Other: 0


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Lmao....just about spit my coffee out reading your post Todd.


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

HookSet Harvey said:


> Lmao....just about spit my coffee out reading your post Todd.


Have a good day!!


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey when it clears up I'm game for some Pike action. Maybe I'll finally catch one.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

At this point the Scioto might never clear up. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

crittergitter said:


> At this point the Scioto might never clear up.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Truer words can not be spoken, she's a filthy mess


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

This sort of thread reminds me what the site is all about.

I'm a 'tweener...between Ashley & Marengo. The wife & I run up to Marion on the weekends to hit Menards, Lowes, Steve's Dakota Grill, Perkins, Red Lobster. 

Crest, any favorite restaurants up there?


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

We run up from Delaware to hit Dakota Grill too... Food is phenomenal!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

HookSet Harvey said:


> Hey when it clears up I'm game for some Pike action. Maybe I'll finally catch one.


 Fished it Monday. Had one break the lip off a crankbait before I lost it. Water color wasn't too bad.


----------



## Crest17cx (Jan 29, 2013)

Net said:


> This sort of thread reminds me what the site is all about.
> 
> I'm a 'tweener...between Ashley & Marengo. The wife & I run up to Marion on the weekends to hit Menards, Lowes, Steve's Dakota Grill, Perkins, Red Lobster.
> 
> Crest, any favorite restaurants up there?


I agree, I think online forums are a great tool to not only share ideas and information, but to get to know others. I'm excited to see so many from the Marion area who love to fish. I started this thread in order to find an occasional fishing buddy for this season and maybe learn some new skills from others. Would be cool to maybe get a "meet and greet" together for this spring so that we can all meet in person and have a huge fishing hoopla! 

Net, I have to say my favorite place to eat at this point is the new Rossa and Rocco's Italian restaurant. Entrees can get expensive but their pasta dishes are excellent and not too expensive.... $11-15'isg. GF loves their lasagna, she's actually Italian and says its the best she has ever had.... gets it every time we go. House of Hunan is an excellent Chinese place and Mi Jalapeños is our best Mexican, have to try their Mochahita Verde (sp?). 

Let me know who would be interested in a meet and greet and maybe when would be best for everyone. Spring break weekends would be good with me (March 24 or 31) or any weekend after first of June.


----------



## Crest17cx (Jan 29, 2013)

jlami said:


> We run up from Delaware to hit Dakota Grill too... Food is phenomenal!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Dakota's has been hit and miss for us for years.... had a few outstanding steaks there but have also had an occasional not so good dinners and/or service. The owners started out in Mansfield with the Brown Derby, then opened a Dakota's there, and then Marion, Think they have a few more north.... Findlay maybe. 

If you are into wings, you should try Ralphies, biggest I've ever eaten. Love them breaded with their ranchero sauce, mild, basically dripped in wing sauce and ranch dressing.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Crest17cx said:


> Dakota's has been hit and miss for us for years.... had a few outstanding steaks there but have also had an occasional not so good dinners and/or service. The owners started out in Mansfield with the Brown Derby, then opened a Dakota's there, and then Marion, Think they have a few more north.... Findlay maybe.
> 
> If you are into wings, you should try Ralphies, biggest I've ever eaten. Love them breaded with their ranchero sauce, mild, basically dripped in wing sauce and ranch dressing.


Actually that's a very accurate critique of Dakota Grill. When it's been good, it was outstanding...and vice versa.

I'll definitely have to try Ralphies. Are they in one of those strip malls on 95?


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

We have not been disappointed in Dakota yet... We wound up in there on the same night as homecoming once and the food and service were not as good, but still not bad. 

I'll have to check out that wing joint next time I'm up that way. I consider myself to be a wing connoisseur. Are they breaded or naked?

Definatly down for the meet and greet.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Crest17cx (Jan 29, 2013)

Yeah, don't get me wrong, Dakota's is a great place to eat and probably has the best quality of steak, just sometimes hit and miss. 



Net said:


> I'll definitely have to try Ralphies. Are they in one of those strip malls on 95?


No, Ralphies is on 95 on the opposite side of Dakota's and down a few blocks.... near BP/Duke and the Ford dealership. Mi Jalapeños is in the strip mall beside Red Lobster and House of Hunan is behind the mall on the south side of town (see my other post discussing these).


----------



## Crest17cx (Jan 29, 2013)

jlami said:


> I'll have to check out that wing joint next time I'm up that way. I consider myself to be a wing connoisseur. Are they breaded or naked?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


You can order them either way.... I like them breaded and drentched. Love hot wings but my colon doesn't like the hot suace the next morning....  Is why I usually get the milder sauce (which is mixed with ranch).

Hoping we can schedule something once we see how much interest there is in a meet and greet.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Meet and greet? Count me in, just tell me where and when!

Mr. A

(2013)
SMB: 0 LMB: 0 
Catfish: 0 Bluegill: 0 
Other: 0


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I grew up in Marion. Then I moved to Richwood. Then, I bought a house in Fulton which is half way between Marengo and Mt Gilead. Now, I live in Lewis Center. NO restaurant in Marion can touch the Columbus area restaurants such as J Gilberts, JAlexanders, Ocean Club and Mitchells. Just can't! 

If any of you like prime rib, you owe it to yourself to go to J Alexanders at least once.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

crittergitter said:


> ...NO restaurant in Marion can touch the Columbus area restaurants such as J Gilberts, JAlexanders, Ocean Club and Mitchells. Just can't!
> 
> If any of you like prime rib, you owe it to yourself to go to J Alexanders at least once.


Well heck yeah...if you're talking upscale eateries then why stop there? Just go to Ruth's Chris or Smith & Wollensky for the best bone-in ribeye of your life


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I lived in Marion in 78-79. Worked at the Eaton Forge plant and lived in an apt near the mall. Fun times but every other woman was divorced in that town. Think one popular bar was the Barleycorn...That was a long time ago....


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Net said:


> Well heck yeah...if you're talking upscale eateries then why stop there? Just go to Ruth's Chris or Smith & Wollensky for the best bone-in ribeye of your life


Pier W on the lake, near Lakewood in east Cleveland I think. If you've ever been then Columbus dosen't have anything to offer that's better, mealwise anyway.

Mr. A

(2013)
SMB: 0 LMB: 0 
Catfish: 0 Bluegill: 0 
Other: 0


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

If we are reaching for outside the area, **** Hill in St.Louis is the greatest food in America, hands down.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Crest17cx (Jan 29, 2013)

You all mind if I start a few new discussions (about fishing)?

1.) Prefer to fish Delaware or Alum? Why?

2.) Prefer to hunt channel, bass, muskie, or crappie? Why?


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Go for it, we are are obviously bored as hell with the cold.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Deleware spring crappie alum the rest of the summer for eyes, smallys, and musky


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I mostly fish Alum for Channels, either Alum or Delaware for bass, and Alum for smallies. I don't crappie fish but will go to Delaware for them this spring.

Good lord I can't wait to get the season started!

Mr. A

(2013)
SMB: 0 LMB: 0 
Catfish: 0 Bluegill: 0 
Other: 0


----------



## ccart58 (Mar 5, 2010)

MtGilead close to Marion, 55 years old Retired 15ft open bow boat fish at Hoover alot also Alum and delaware, mainly fish for eyes or crappie


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I fish Delaware and Alum for crappies. Fish Alum for bass, saugeye and muskys (mostly muskys). 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Crest17cx (Jan 29, 2013)

Mr. A.,

What's the average size of channel in Alum? What is your biggest? People claim 40 lb. flatheads are in Alum... ever get one?

I've pulled many 3-4 lb'ers from Delaware and have broken 20 & 30 lb test many times. Stringing 50 lb for this season. I've hit Alum a few times but only got 1-2 lb'ers, mabye one or two 3 lb'ers at most.


----------



## ccart58 (Mar 5, 2010)

Crest, I have caught 3 10 plus channell cat at Alum also have had one on that I fought for over 2hours one night never got to see him but I know it had to be a flat head, got it on a huge chunk of shrimp about 11 at night in 20ft channel also got 2 fish ohio crappie there last year 15 plus in.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Crest17cx said:


> Mr. A.,
> 
> What's the average size of channel in Alum? What is your biggest? People claim 40 lb. flatheads are in Alum... ever get one?
> 
> I've pulled many 3-4 lb'ers from Delaware and have broken 20 & 30 lb test many times. Stringing 50 lb for this season. I've hit Alum a few times but only got 1-2 lb'ers, mabye one or two 3 lb'ers at most.


My average is about 4lbs I guess. My biggest at best was in the low teens, but I don't have access to a boat and have only fished for cats in the area last year. With 4 boys I also have a limited amount of time as well! LOL

I've seen pics of big flatheads with places I recognize at Alum in the background. Not sure how the actual numbers are though. And No, I haven't got one yet.

I fish one rig with 20lb and a catfish rig with 50lb braid. I use shrimp, suckers, shad, liver on the 20, and whole bluegill on the other. I lost a few bluegill last year but no telling what the fish was. 

I'm still learning the waters around here though. Didn't grow up or start fishing here till last year. Just looking for good spots, some fishing buddies, and the time to put it all together for now.

Mr. A

(2013)
SMB: 0 LMB: 0 
Catfish: 0 Bluegill: 0 
Other: 0


----------



## concrete (Aug 10, 2012)

Lived in marion all my life-48years
Married 28 years 2 grown boys
Still working
Hunt and fish 
18 ft starcraft with twin 25 hp johnson
Have place in Marble Head
and mainly troll for walleye
Richard


----------



## Crest17cx (Jan 29, 2013)

As I said previously, I docked and primarily fished Delaware last season and with the rennovations and reports of Alum, I plan to fish there a lot this summer. 

Cart, sounds like you night fish? I usually start either start in the morning and until late evening or start evening and stay out to mid morning.... lights killing my cranking battery left me stranded one night until 7am.... LOL. Was kinda cool actually. Have to say the only two hogs that snapped my line were both in the afternoon. though, I seem to consistently get more 3-4#'ers at night and more dinks in the day.

Mr. A., I know how you feel with losing a hog. Have never pulled in anything more than 5-6 lbs but have lost a few that have actually pulled my anchored boat. Both lost on braided line so I don't use that anymore.... will use 50# mono starting this season. I generally have used chicken liver with decent success but late into the season bought a asting net and used fresh bait. Have tried hotdogs with no success and will have to try shrimp this season. 

My plan is to crappie more in the mornings while leaving catfish rig in.... maybe try to learn to troll for musky too.


----------



## Crest17cx (Jan 29, 2013)

Wow, a lot of poeple in the Marion Area, new ones still chimming in. GREAT!

Getting many replies while I'm typing replies.

Concrete, how's the fishing in Marble?


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Delaware, 30 married 5 year old boy. Work in Delaware, Fish in Delaware, Eat in Delaware. Mainly I fish Delaware res and the rivers. Have a boat, canoe, and waders. Best place in Delaware to eat is 1808. 

Can't stand Marion...


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

P.S. If we have a meet and greet my vote is for G&R in Waldo.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Bonecrusher said:


> P.S. If we have a meet and greet my vote is for G&R in Waldo.


That's what I'm screaming! Friend balogna sandwich here I come!


Mr. A

(2013)
SMB: 0 LMB: 0 
Catfish: 0 Bluegill: 0 
Other: 0


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Getting a divorce, 3 kids 13 son,18 daughter and 20 son. Daughter wants to get started in tournaments this spring as a new challenge in her life with soccer winding down (may play college though). Work as a civilian in law enforcement. Currently live in Prospect, no boat and usually fish for bass, crappies and whatever else hits artificial. Never been much of a bait guy.


----------



## Crest17cx (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh yeah..... G&R is awesome! I haven't tried 1808 but my GF has recently and she liked it. We tried some retro place in downtown Delaware last year and thought it was decent.... V-something.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I need to take the wife to 1808, ever since Charlie of Walker Station Steakhouse (and Crazy Charlies) shut down I've missed a really good steak in Delaware!

Mr. A

(2013)
SMB: 0 LMB: 0 
Catfish: 0 Bluegill: 0 
Other: 0


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

1808 was great... haven't had a steak from there yet. The wide and I go in occasionally for lunch. Stay away from the mexican place next to 1808! Lilman's on 23 is real good we go there at least once a week. Best fried pickles this southern boy had ever had.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Fish Delaware & Alum mainly from boat or shore. 16ft Fisher walkthrough that will do a good day up on the big lake up north. I targeted crappie quite a bit last season from both Delaware and Alum but will probably put in more time this year on Alum fishing bass/eyes/musky. I never seem to have as much time to fish as I would like overall. I am married with 4 boys, (2 step sons, a 8 month old in the house and my son in Maryland in the summer and breaks from school). BTW, last season while trying to troll for crappie with small cranks we caught a dozen or so channels with the biggest close to 15lbs.


----------



## kdubb (Feb 12, 2013)

Live in Delaware fish everywhere del,alum, rivers,ponds have sweet all dayer canoe about ready to fill up on some wallies , saugies,and crappies always need a buddy to share tips and tricks with! I game for any action


----------



## Crest17cx (Jan 29, 2013)

MDBuckeye said:


> BTW, last season while trying to troll for crappie with small cranks we caught a dozen or so channels with the biggest close to 15lbs.


Wow, that's something. Was this Alum or Delaware?


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Crest17cx, it was Alum. I thought the first couple of fish we hooked may have been saugeye but the way they pulled it was evident they were channels. The baits we were pulling were shad raps, bandits, and strike kings.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow, we really have a lot of guys around here from the Marion/Delaware area! What happened with the meet and greet anyway?

Mr. A

(2013)
SMB: 0 LMB: 0 
Catfish: 0 Bluegill: 0 
Other: 0


----------



## chad24 (Aug 1, 2011)

Live in Marion and grew up in Prospect. I am 42 yo and married. Have a 18 yo daughter. I am a Corrections officer.I have a boat ( fisher marine alum bass boat w/35 h evenrude). I love,love,love to crappie fish with jig/tubes and bass fish. I mainly fish Delaware for crappie along with Alum. I fish clear fork for LM bass. Never caught a muskie and only several eyes in my life. I know its different on what/how I fish for crappie and LM bass and just havent had a good teacher to teach me. I love to fish and bow hunt. I to like to fish with others and enjoy new company because you always learn new tricks and spots that help you during the years. I am very surprised on the amount of Marion fisherman thats on here and have a feeling I may know some of you once I meet ya. Look forward meeting some of you guys.


----------



## Crest17cx (Jan 29, 2013)

Looks like a few from Marion/Delware are interested in a meet and greet. Looks like we just need to nail down a date and place. 

DATE: I proposed either March 23 or 30 as these are the only two weekends left until June that I will not have my boys..... is this too early? I'm not opposed to waiting until June either.

PLACE: Guess it depends on when or if we are going to actually fish..... someone mentioned G&R. I think others might have a fishing day in mind? If fishing, depends on when. I like Delaware do to less wake but water level is not due back up until May. Maybe a meet and greet in March at G&R and then try to catch up later in the spring for a fishing retreat?


----------



## chad24 (Aug 1, 2011)

Water levels at Delaware Lake not until May? I havent been to the lake to see but are they still letting water out? With the thaw and rains and melt of snow....I figured it would be coming up a little bit. Wow.Thats crazy. Well....I guess the waiters will have to come out.lol A meet and great sounds good. Let me know and if it fits my schedule, i am in. I work weekends ( well you know...prisons run 24/7) and I work weekends but nothing that I cant take a day. I am ready for spring.Take care all.


----------



## ccart58 (Mar 5, 2010)

I am up for a meet and greet as long as we do it before the weather gets good after that its fishing fishing and more fishing lol How many of you are attending the Hoover seminar I will be at it also!


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

You own't be fishing Delaware anytime in a boat soon. You can almost walk across the lake right now it. It is that low.


----------



## Crest17cx (Jan 29, 2013)

Chad,

Delaware has been taken down 11+ ft to replace the ramp of the north east side. Was supposed to orginally be complete and back up to normal level by mid-April, but read something online weeks ago they are now saying late May. DRAT! Loved the convenience of being docked and running down in the evening for a quick getaway.

Also, I've got a buddy (who I occasionally fish with) that works as a gaurd at the prison. Small World.


----------



## basshunter11 (Jul 2, 2006)

I was born, work and live in Marion Co. I am 41, married, two daughters. I fish Bass tournaments, and for fun as much as I can. I hunt Deer and Pheasant mostly. I like Delaware better than Alum, but fish lake Erie as much as I can. Indian and Osh. also. I have a blue Pro craft Bass boat. 
I find it surprising that so many of you like Steves Dakota, maybe I will give it another try. My favorite restaurant Is Mi Jalapeno, if you like Mexican


----------



## ccart58 (Mar 5, 2010)

my main fishing lakes are Hoover and Buckeye only fish Delaware later in the summer for crappie and cats!


----------



## hogheadjeremy (May 28, 2010)

Hog here,hello gentlmen. Im 41, live in Marion, married to mean mexican (but beutiful and a good wife,lol) 4 boys 2 girls and 1 grandson, 3 dogs. I have a 24ft Thompson up at Fenwick marina at Lake Erie, a 17ft Tracker Targa, 10ft sun Dolphin and a 9ft tube boat, YES I LOVE TO FISH!!! I have a cabin at Erie as well where i love to run to every chance i get. I fis h alot with my pops and some with my boys, but you know how that goes , they got the wemon on the mind and usually tend to be in love instead of fishing,lol. No big deal for me though just less money i gotta fork out on the trips north.. i would love to get to know some of you guys and trade tips and just make some more good friends and have good times.


----------



## Crest17cx (Jan 29, 2013)

Wow, a few more from Marion. I bet a lot of us actually know each other as it seems many of us are 40-41. 

Anyone graduate from Harding in or around 1990? If so, PM me if you want (not a fan of putting names on public forums).


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm 38, Live in Marion now but grew up in Green Camp. I have a GF who likes to fish, and two kids a 2 year old Son and 1 year old Daughter. I own a small boat and canoe. I spend a TON of time building structure in a local reservoir. I have for the past 30+ years and still do spend all my spare time fishing for anything that swims in every crick, river, reservoir and lake within 50 miles of Marion. Some say I'm a decent Crappie fisherman  I get after reservoir Crappie and Saugeye anytime I can, but what most don't know is I also have a lot of experience chasing river smallies, pike, saugeye, carp and catfish. I have also spent a fair amount of time chasing upground smallies and eyes in the past as well. When I'm not fishing I spend my summer months gigging frogs, catching turtles and bowfishing. 

I spend the fall and winter months chasing Ducks and Geese #1, then bowhunting, but I also find time to hunt pheasants, squirrels, rabbits, doves and call coyotes a few times a year too. 

I consider myself blessed to have grown up around what I (and a lot of others) consider to be some of the best outdoorsmen in the area, to make it even better most of them were family. Sadly the good ones die too young and just about all of people who influenced me growing up are gone now.

For now my kids are definitely reducing the amount of spare time I have to scout for fish and fowl and do the dirty work I have always done in the past, but I would really love the opportunity to meet up with some new guys who are as passionate about the outdoors as I am and who knows maybe even try new spots in exchange for my knowledge or equipment. I would love to get out on a few more good trips a year for sure. Anyone interested shoot me a PM and maybe we can share a seat in a boat, duck blind, or a day in the field. On a side note: fishintechnician is my cousin and fishslim and I share a seat in the boat more often than we let on, please don't hold that against me!


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Im 19 live east of delaware go to school at OSU Marion fish alum and delaware and hunt delaware. Fish for everything love to catch the eyes but fending off the skies comes with the territory. I hit the spillways a bunch have a blue 14 ft aluminum piece of crap ill be the guy with 2 motors. yeah sometimes i run them both at once, didn't say i was proud of it, is what it is. Say hey to the bald kid.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Lived in Marion 7 years then moved to Delaware. Love the area just so many fishing options around this area. Crappie commander said it many great fisherman from this area old and new. Enjoyed fishing with some of them.  Will be watching for a date if mert and greet happens.


----------



## larues4 (Dec 17, 2011)

Live in La Rue, but grew up and went to school in Marion. I work in Marion. I'm 48 and have two daughters. I don't have a boat, but am currently looking. I fish the Scioto, Maumee, Delaware, Upper, and Indian. Lake Erie if I'm lucky enough to get on a boat. I like to shoot skeet and sporting clays. I'm a member at Blackwing in Delaware. My fall pastime is waterfowling and hunting pheasants and woodcock. Share most of my outdoor time with my black lab.


----------



## ccart58 (Mar 5, 2010)

so is anyone looking to try to set up a meet and greet?


----------



## Crest17cx (Jan 29, 2013)

ccart58 said:


> so is anyone looking to try to set up a meet and greet?


I've asked about place and date twice with little to no replies. Suggested March 23 or 30... no replies.

Someone mentioned G&R, I seconded it and/or in the alternative asked about setting something up fro June to all meet and fish.... no replies.


Think a few mentioned they were interested so I was just planning to post a separate thread for a meet and greet in the next few weeks.


----------



## hogheadjeremy (May 28, 2010)

So have we commited to a time and date yet?


----------



## hogheadjeremy (May 28, 2010)

G&R is fine with me , just make it on a sunday and soon cause the Erie spring bite is coming soon. Other than that I will be there.


----------



## Crest17cx (Jan 29, 2013)

hogheadjeremy said:


> G&R is fine with me , just make it on a sunday and soon cause the Erie spring bite is coming soon. Other than that I will be there.


I don't think G&R is open on Sunday. I won't be able to make Sundays until June. 

Any other ideas?


----------



## chad24 (Aug 1, 2011)

I am open for any Sundays. I also like the meet and fish idea. With me working in a prison, I have days off of Sundays and Mondays. I am open to a meet and greet/fish on a Saturday. I have several Saturdays availible. April 20th or 27th. May 4th or June 29th. We could meet for a lunch thing at G&R then head off to Delaware to fish in the evening. That is if Delaware is ready. Or we can meet in Delaware on a early morning and fish and then head out for G&R after. I am open. I just want to meet you all and put names with faces and make new friends that love to fish as much as I do. Let me know.


----------



## willisbucks (Mar 30, 2011)

IM also from marion


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

What about meeting below the delaware dam at the park? There's pavillions and places to cook, and fishing over the hill.

Mr. A

(2013)
SMB: 0 LMB: 0 
Catfish: 0 Bluegill: 0 
Other: 0


----------



## ccart58 (Mar 5, 2010)

if you want to come to mtgilead I can get the basement of the vfw almost anytime let me know if you want to make the meeting there and I will set up a date and time!


----------



## big fish on (Sep 24, 2011)

ccart58 said:


> if you want to come to mtgilead I can get the basement of the vfw almost anytime let me know if you want to make the meeting there and I will set up a date and time!


 Hello is this going to happen before fishing really starts to heat up? I live in Ashley and enjoy meeting fellow OGF members. Waldo,Marion,Delaware,Mt gilead where ever. My fishing partner Davefishfrey and myself Big fish on would attend.


----------



## ccart58 (Mar 5, 2010)

i am ready to set up a meet at mtgilead just need a date or day that is best for everyone!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm in! Maybe the OP could make the call on when and where and we can get this thing rolling!

Mr. A

My name is Mr. A. I haven't had a bite in 3.5 months or a fishing thought in 3.5 seconds. I'm having withdrawls and it ain't pretty.


----------



## Crest17cx (Jan 29, 2013)

Mr. A said:


> I'm in! Maybe the OP could make the call on when and where and we can get this thing rolling!


The only weekend I personally have free would be March 23 or 24.... that's it until June due to having my boys fulltime. If we make it for that weekend, I'd prefer to just meet before hitting the water (have to rid the cabin fever). We could then have an official, more social get-together in June, maybe at G&R or Mt. Gilead?

What do you think?


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Crest17cx said:


> It occured to me from seeing another thread posted by someone from Marion.... I'm curious, how many others are from or are close to Marion? I ask because I take my boat out quite often during the summer (mostly by myself) and may want to get to know a few members to invite along on occasion. Maybe put a little about yourself, boat/no boat, age, family, job, other interests besides fishing, etc.
> 
> Sounds "funny" I know but nothing like that! I just would like to occasionally have a fishing buddy with common interests tag along and enjoy the sport and fishing from a boat (if they do not have one) .... still also like my "peace and quiet" on occasion as well.


Excellent thread!!! Love it and hope the "meet n greet" far exceeds your expectations (which I think it might if planned soon).


----------



## hogheadjeremy (May 28, 2010)

Hey guys , seriously the sooner the better, at least for me. The Erie spring bite is like coming around the bend. Can anyone put a concrete time and date together so we can all chum it up and get to know one another. If its on a Sunday can it please be in the afternoon due to " I need to hear gods word every week , lol CHURCH" Thanks and cant wait fellows, Hog.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm in the same boat Jeremy. If we do a Sunday it needs to be in the afternoon for me. I know no matter what day is chosen someone will have a problem so I say we just go ahead and get something planned.

Tight Lines
Jason


----------



## Crest17cx (Jan 29, 2013)

Guess I'll make a recommendation for Saturday March 23. I prefer to just meet in the morning at Delaware or Alum, shoot the $h1+ for a bit, then get my fish on. I will be trying to cram a lot of fishing in during that week so hanging out on land for the meet and greet, for me, will have to wait until summer. 

Maybe those who have boats can take a person or two that do not.... I'll take one, two if absolutely necessary.


----------



## hogheadjeremy (May 28, 2010)

Sat, March 23rd it is then!!! Now Just pick a time and were all set. Lets do Delaware and get our Crappie on.. Who all is in?


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Bring this back to the top. What Time.op


----------



## Crest17cx (Jan 29, 2013)

Before we work out a time, I would like to know who all are interested and will be able to attend this Saturday? 

We've discussed this for a while now and it seems only 2 or 3 are interested in this weekend. I'm wondering perhaps if we should try again when it gets warmer. I for one was hoping to just meet everyone before we got our boats wet this weekend but Delaware and Alum are both too low for me. If levels do not come up, which I do not think they will by Saturday, then I'm also leaning towards waiting for warmer weather to try this. 

Thoughts?


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

I will be out and about with my camara. Looking for a pix or 200. With bad weather up north birds we never see are hangen around hear. Boat is not gitten wet yet. Sooo just name time and place and Im in. Bruce


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm in depending on the time. I don't have plans as of right now. The waters pretty muddy but I may try and wet a line somewhere.


----------



## Crest17cx (Jan 29, 2013)

Due to lack of interest and water levels, I'm officially bowing out for a meet and greet this Saturday. Was hoping to get the boat in the water but doesn't look like a good weekend for to do so. If the weather gets warmer, I'll probably just end up in Fremont. Maybe see a few of you there.


----------



## hogheadjeremy (May 28, 2010)

Ok fellows, looks like this isnt gonna happen so i guess im out too. Let me know if theres any other dates people wanna do it later in the year.


----------



## chad24 (Aug 1, 2011)

was looking forward to placing names with faces and to get to know some local fisherman around and in Marion. Lets not forget each other and do something if its just meet somewhere for lunch/dinner sometime.


----------

